# ekactiurF



## dcSaute (Aug 27, 2011)

ekactiurF

yeah, it has to be 'hidden' - people have feelings about this stuff.
perhaps Admin will open up a private by invitation only section for ekactiurF type discussions . . .
someplace where "can we talk?" without being thrown off the Net.

anyway, Christmas is coming - so it's time to start thinking about ekactiurFs - I  like to brandy mine and that takes a little seasoning time.

I have a couple recipes from my grandmother/great grandmother, a couple from the WW2 years ("butter-less"  / sugar-less - heavy on the eggs...)

some I've dressed up with more exotic dried/candied fruits and nuts ala macadamias....

any other ekactiurF baking fans?


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 27, 2011)

I think I know what you're on about lol! I like currants instead of the raisins, adding loads of dates, glace cherries and ginger instead and I opt for Spiced Rum instead of the Brandy 
I can't stand cooked raisins "AKA dried flies :P" I make my own so that I don't have to pick them out!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 27, 2011)

Duh, I just figured out your conundrum now lol! I thought it might be that but I was thinking of the other word for it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 27, 2011)

I like it when it's fresh, before it's had time to season.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 27, 2011)

Yikes! It is time!!! Usually two here...Seasoned with bourbon... weekly. ~~ I'm thinking just one this year however...We'll see.........


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 27, 2011)

I used to make them but now I buy one from an outfit in Texas that is pretty good. 

 I have to pull the shades and eat it in private or risk the ridicule and shame heaped on me by family and friends. 

 No booze on mine though.  I do make at least one batch of hot nutmeg sauce to pour over one serving.  The rest I eat plain with extra sharp cheddar cheese.


----------



## dcSaute (Aug 27, 2011)

sheesh...

yo' Mod-aline - somebody please edit
"Admin will open up a private my invitation only"
to
"Admin will open up a private by invitation only"

I'm not really that big an . . .  uh, whatever . . .


----------



## Alix (Aug 27, 2011)

OK I'm stupid, why can't you talk about it? Too soon or something?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 27, 2011)

So confused....


----------



## niquejim (Aug 27, 2011)

I work in the bakery at Costco and we will soon be making 1500-2000 of those F%@*&^g  (my way to spell it) things and I can't stand them. Much the same as I don't like apple or pumpkin pie


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 27, 2011)

niquejim said:


> I work in the bakery at Costco and we will soon be making 1500-2000 of those F%@*&^g  (my way to spell it) things and I can't stand them. Much the same as I don't like apple or pumpkin pie



That's how I feel about maple bars.


----------



## spork (Aug 27, 2011)

In another alternative universe, insidious internet spam there is called "f----cakes."


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 28, 2011)

For those of use who haven't figured out the "conundrum", please explain the acronym.

Is it some kind of fruitcake?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 28, 2011)

The same one has been making the rounds through my family for three generations. I think aunt Joyce has it right now and will be regifting it to cousin Elmo.


----------



## RuthZ (Aug 28, 2011)

I have to admit to never having made one [blushes]. I may try it this year - I'll ask Mum for my Grandma's recipe. Whatever the recipe it will be "watered" weekly with some form of alcohol!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> For those of use who haven't figured out the "conundrum", please explain the acronym.
> 
> Is it some kind of fruitcake?



Just repeat the last word of your sentence


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 28, 2011)

Okay, but what exactly does                    	                   	                   	                   		                   		                   			                   			                   			                   		                                      		                   		                   			                   			ekactiurF stand for?


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Okay, but what exactly does                    	                   	                   	                   		                   		                   			                   			                   			                   		                                      		                   		                   			                   			ekactiurF stand for?



Unscramble the letters in "ekactuirF" Starting with F arrange the letters in a different order and you get the answer


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 28, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Unscramble the letters in "ekactuirF" Starting with F arrange the letters in a different order and you get the answer



Thank you, Snip.  It was driving me nuts.  I kept thinking it was some kind of acronym with a word represented by each letter.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Thank you, Snip.  It was driving me nuts.  I kept thinking it was some kind of acronym with a word represented by each letter.



My pleasure  I'm an anagram  nut lol!


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 28, 2011)

That's what was pixxing me off.  Once I had it in my head that it was an acronym, I never thought to look for an anagram.  I love anagrams too!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> That's what was pixxing me off.  Once I had it in my head that it was an acronym, I never thought to look for an anagram.  I love anagrams too!



Funny how something can slip you by if you don't know in which direction to think 

I've started a new thread with food anagrams if you want to play along


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 28, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Funny how something can slip you by if you don't know in which direction to think
> 
> I've started a new thread with food anagrams if you want to play along



Cool!!!!


----------



## dcSaute (Aug 28, 2011)

>> why can't you talk about it?

check the replies (g)  making X's can get one thrown out of the neighborhood!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 28, 2011)

I've been using one as a doorstop for the last 10 years...still looks just as fresh as the first time I saw it.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 28, 2011)

Don't feel bad Z.  I didn't get it either so I Googled ekactiuF.  Here's one of the results. 

11 Second Club - Tom's Fruitcake


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 28, 2011)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> Don't feel bad Z.  I didn't get it either so I Googled ekactiuF.  Here's one of the results.
> 
> 11 Second Club - Tom's Fruitcake



Duh!  I had no idea...


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 28, 2011)

My best girlfriend had a neighbor she called "the cat lady".  She was a nice enough lady, but the woman lived in a *filthy* house with more cats than she could count. Ugh!   Anyway, every year the cat lady would make fruitcakes for all the neighbors, and my girlfriend would "regift" the cake to her S.O.B. boss.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've been using one as a doorstop for the last 10 years...still looks just as fresh as the first time I saw it.



 I can almost picture you doing that


----------



## vitauta (Nov 21, 2012)

when this thread was first posted over a year ago, a few people didn't realize that the title was 'fruitcake' spelled backwards.  other members were reminded that they like anagram puzzles, and as a result, snip initiated the foodie anagrams game which we still play at dc today.

but the central question of this fruitcake thread was never answered, or even addressed.  the question was this:  what is it about fruitcake that causes it to be taboo as a subject for open discussion?  and, secondarily perhaps, what about the taste of fruitcake is so objectionable  that it elicits such unmitigated hostility and disgust from some of its detractors....

care to give this fruitcake controversy another look in 2012 with christmas one short month away?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 21, 2012)

It's become fashionable to trash fruitcakes.  There are always holiday jokes about how heavy, hard, awful they are (see PF's doorstop comment).  I happen to like them.  I've never made one but I have a recipe or two to try this year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 21, 2012)

I love fruitcake!   But some of the commercial ones are horrible!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't make fruitcake per se, but I do really enjoy fruit_ bread_. I'm munching on a slice of cranberry-orange fruit bread as we speak.


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh I love fruitcake .. any of you who have unwanted fruitcake can send them here !!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 21, 2012)

I have had fruitcake that was just awful. I have also had some store bought fruit cake that was so good that it was hard to stop eating it before getting ill, never mind stuffed.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 21, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I have had fruitcake that was just awful. I have also had some store bought fruit cake that was so good that it was hard to stop eating it before getting ill, never mind stuffed.





so, where does one go to find the second kind of fruitcake you described, tl?  how does one differentiate between the awful and the sublime in a fruitcake?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 21, 2012)

vitauta said:


> so, where does one go to find the second kind of fruitcake you described, tl?  how does one differentiate between the awful and the sublime in a fruitcake?


I have no idea. And that wonderful one, a friend gave it to me.

Edit: I think the wonderful one was from a small bakery.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 21, 2012)

I still haven't had the time to fix CWS White Fruitcake...gotta carve the time out somewhere.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 22, 2012)

Today I bought a Balfours iced fruit cake...YUM!!

Balfours is a big cake making company over here and they make some delicious things...love their mince pies too but we are making our own this year.

Have not tried their fruit cake before but love the wedding cake icing they have on top of it...YUM!!


----------



## vitauta (Nov 22, 2012)

if I could be sure of getting the "good" kind of fruitcake, I would buy one again. the few times I tasted a good fruitcake, they were home baked ones. i'm not likely to ever try making my own--Christmas cookies is about as far as i'm willing to go...oh wow, lenny kravitz is still hot, isn't he....

huh, how about that--my new computer, twinkie, automatically inserts capital letters where I have omitted them--cool....


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 23, 2012)

This one I have bought is the dark type fruit cake not the light one....they are a lot heavier and denser and yummier


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 23, 2012)

My late mother used to make an unbaked fruitcake -- crushed graham crackers, Eagle brand sweetened condensed milk, nuts, and store-bought candied fruit.  I didn't like it, instead I perversely liked the grocery-store ones -- from Hostess Bakery, I think, further truth that there's no accounting for taste(s).


----------

